# mertons water monitor tank



## trigs_86 (Mar 5, 2011)

merton water monitor 7 weeks old new tank for a little while might get another 1 not sure yet great lizards so active!!!!


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 5, 2011)

i love mertens! tank looks great! does it have a basking spot out of the water? but yeah looks awesome, good luck with the little one!


----------



## trigs_86 (Mar 5, 2011)

hey thanks yer the middle one is on the rocks sort of looks like its in the water tho.and there is another one at the far end of tank


----------



## James..94 (Mar 5, 2011)

Great looking monitor 
Give it more room to get out of the water.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Needs more hides. Some near the basking spot some near the ambient and some just around.

Looks great though 
What's it eating ?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Mar 5, 2011)

I love seeing when keepers take the time and effort to simulate animals' natural environments. As others have said maybe a couple more hiding spots and dry areas for the Mertens, but otherwise well done. Great setup.


----------



## trigs_86 (Mar 6, 2011)

ok no worries thanks guys


----------



## monitordude (Mar 6, 2011)

looks great
how much did that setup set you back if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## trigs_86 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks mate about a 1000 for every thing


----------



## maxPOWERS (Mar 11, 2011)

cleaning that thing must be a pain though!!!!!
great setup though


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've found the cleaning and maintenance, little to nothing. 
A nice big canister filter with the right media and a gravel filter every few weeks with a once a month water change is it.


----------



## trigs_86 (Mar 12, 2011)

thats it not too hard to clean mate


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 12, 2011)

amazing set up mate. This is my dream


----------



## trigs_86 (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks mate


----------



## richardsc (Mar 13, 2011)

you think its active now,wait till its bigger,lol,they are pretty amazing animals


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 13, 2011)

awesome set up for a Juvenile!..these monitors can grow large and require alot of space!..he will out grow that very quickly..
Awesome Set up again tho..


----------

